# Vista 32bit 4 GB Ram



## tacef (10. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab mir gestern meinen Laptop auf 4 GB RAM aufgerüstet.

Da ich bei Google gefunden habe, das unter 32 Bit System nur max. 3.5 gb adressierbar sind, bin ich davon ausgegangen, das mir Vista unter System auch nur max. 3.5 GB anzeigt.

Allerdings bin ich jetzt verwundert, das ich trotzdem 4 GB angezeigt kriege. 

Hat Microsoft da mal was gedreht?

Laptop ist ein HP dv9667eg.

mfg


----------



## Stonefish (10. September 2009)

Hallo,

habe gelesen, dass Microsoft Vista in der 32bit Version mit dem Service Pack 1 beigebracht haben soll, zumindest 4 GB voll zu erkennen. Es gab auch davor schon ein paar Anleitungen zum Selberbasteln, die es ermöglicht haben 4 GB unter Vista 32bit zu nutzen, allerdings musste man da im ungünstigsten Fall mit einem instabil laufenden System rechnen.

Hast Du denn das SP 1 bei Dir schon drauf? Wenn nicht, wäre es allerdings in der Tat merkwürdig, warum Dein Notebook das sonst erkennt...


----------



## tacef (10. September 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich hab seit vorgestern SP2 drauf.


----------



## michaelwengert (10. September 2009)

Schau mal im Taskmanager nach...Da sollten nur die 3,irgendwas GB drin sein.
Microsoft zeigt glaub nur in den Systemeigenschaften jetzt 4GB an.


----------



## tacef (11. September 2009)

Im Taskmanager zeigt er mir gar keinen Gesamtspeicher an, nur den momentan verwendeten, auch keinen freien Speicher. 

Wo genau muss ich dort nachschaun?


----------



## ronaldh (11. September 2009)

Lad Dir am besten mal den Process Explorer von sysinternals.com runter. Der zeigt wesentlich mehr als der Taskmanager.


----------

